# Dresden Files prices up and down!



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

"Turn Coat", the latest book in the Dresden Files series has just come down in price from around $15 to $12.84. I am still holding off getting it for now. I would like to get it for $9.99. Hopefully a few weeks after release (it just became available recently), it will drop in price again.

Steve


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It should. It took a couple of weeks for Kim Harrison's "White Witch Black Curse" to come down in price.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am joining you in waiting for the price drop. I think that happens when the book hits the best seller list. I might go post on Jim's website asking if he knows when it is going to happen.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Heck, I pre-ordered it. Jim is worth it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I couldn't wait, I got both the DTB version and Kindle version already.  Both of my son's are Jim Butcher fans too and I ain't up for sharing my kindle with them yet.  

They were quite jealous when I got my version immediately upon release and they had to wait another day.

Good book BTW.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Forster said:


> They were quite jealous when I got my version immediately upon release and they had to wait another day. Good book BTW.


I was so happy to see the Kindle version when I woke up on the 7th - and I received the hardcover the same day. I must admit, there are some bad editing errors in the Kindle version - partially repeated sentences, words run together or hyphenated in the middle of the page. Why are they inept when it comes to editing Kindle books?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad to hear it's good!   I'm trying to hold out until next week, to save it for a plane ride Friday. Be nice if the price dropped again in the meantime, too.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> there are some bad editing errors in the Kindle version - partially repeated sentences, words run together or hyphenated in the middle of the page. Why are they inept when it comes to editing Kindle books?


I read the first 10 books of the series on the Kindle and the editing didn't seem too bad to me. I hope the 11th (I haven't ordered it yet, I'm hoping for a further price reduction) isn't worse than they were.

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

After just reporting a few days ago that Turn Coat had dropped to $12.48, it is now back up to $14.01. Mean Streets, which was $6 ish is now $9.99. They must adjust these things regularly depending on how many sales they make. It's like they're making buying a book into a video game, you have to have your finger on the trigger and shoot the price at just the right moment. I think I'll go read another series and see what happens to Dresden. I don't really like being jerked around like this.

Steve


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Then buy the hard copy or complain to Amazon. I didn't mind paying a higher price to get my fix on the release date.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I read the first 10 books of the series on the Kindle and the editing didn't seem too bad to me. I hope the 11th (I haven't ordered it yet, I'm hoping for a further price reduction) isn't worse than they were.
> 
> Steve


It is much worse. It actually interrupts the flow of the story. I have reported the errors to Amazon, so don't be surprised if the book is pulled for reformatting.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm just waiting until it goes down to $9.99. I've got so many other books and series I can read that I'm not worried about waiting a couple weeks. I have to agree though, the price games are pretty annoying.
It was $14.27 to start, went down to $12.84 on Mar 18th and then back up to $14.01 on April 9th. I think the publisher is charging the same price though - the discount is entirely on Amazon (and on their dime beyond the 30% cut they get). Realistically, it's the publisher we should be most upset with, charging the same price for the e-book ($25.95) as the hard-cover (which you can get for $15.57).

Considering all the disadvantages to Kindle books (DRM, can be revoked at any time [no 'true' ownership], can't share) and numerous price advantages the publishers have, to have e-books be remotely close to the print price is an insult.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for reformatting it. That makes me even more happy that I waited for it to come out.

Codex Alera I bought the day it came out. I love me some Tavi but I can wait a week for Harry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to combine this with the other Dresden Files thread, if no one has any objections...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

[Shrek voice] I object! [/Shrek voice]

Not really...I just couldn't resist since you left the option open.  Carry on!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

The price on "Turn Coat" will eventually come down. Butcher is one of my favorite authors, but just like patrickb, I have enough to keep me busy until it does.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Same here. By the time I get around to reading it, it will most likely have dropped in price, anyway.

Mike


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

But even though I have plenty of other stuff to read, I still really hope it drops by Thursday so I can get it for my plane ride on Friday.   Just seems like the perfect companion for a 3.5ish hour flight.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

What's even worse, I happen to be on the Sony ebook site and they list Turn Coat for $11 and some change. How come Amazon is $14+. I think if a lot of people order a book, Amazon raises the price.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If you look at electronic versions on the publisher's website, the price is that same as the hard cover.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> If you look at electronic versions on the publisher's website, the price is that same as the hard cover.


But it manages to be less on the Sony ebook site.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> But it manages to be less on the Sony ebook site.


Yeah, I know. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> [Shrek voice] I object! [/Shrek voice]
> 
> Not really...I just couldn't resist since you left the option open.  Carry on!


LOL!



Betsy


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

A buck or two one way or the other doesn't make a difference to me if it's something I want.  If I really object to a price I'll just wait till the paperback comes out and the kindle price drops correspondingly.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Forster said:


> A buck or two one way or the other doesn't make a difference to me if it's something I want. If I really object to a price I'll just wait till the paperback comes out and the kindle price drops correspondingly.


I will buy it for sure. But one of the reasons many people justify getting a Kindle is that, over time, the lower book prices will help pay for the unit. Amazon seems to be changing that equation. Also, once a price is lowered, it should not be raised again unless the publisher raises their prices. I do not believe this is the case here. Amazon just seems to be calculating what the traffic will bear, and not doing it in a particularly artful way.

Steve


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I will buy it for sure. But one of the reasons many people justify getting a Kindle is that, over time, the lower book prices will help pay for the unit. Amazon seems to be changing that equation.


Just because the price is over $9.99 doesn't mean it isn't still a savings over a brand new hardback.



stevene9 said:


> Also, once a price is lowered, it should not be raised again unless the publisher raises their prices. I do not believe this is the case here. Amazon just seems to be calculating what the traffic will bear, and not doing it in a particularly artful way.


Why? You are against sales?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

marianner said:


> Why? You are against sales?


Yeah, that's it. I'm against sales. You got me. I don't like book prices jumping up and down and up and down, and it's because I don't like sales.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Yeah, that's it. I'm against sales. You got me. I don't like book prices jumping up and down and up and down, and it's because I don't like sales.


I am with Steve sale are awful. (rolls her eyes)

When it hits $9.99 I will buy it. Not until then. (shrugs)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The book's been out a week!!!!! Why isn't it $9.99 yet!!!










(I'm kidding...mostly... . I just like to use that graemlin. )


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kindle Gods have heard my prayers!

Okay, the Kindle Gods have heard my occasional mutterings of "gee, it'd be nice if the price went down by Thursday, April 16..."









Earlier this morning, the price on Turn Coat was still $14.01. Out of an abundance of...faith? optimism?...I just checked again, and it's now $9.99! I'm buying that sucker right now so I'll have it for my 3.5+ hour plane ride in the morning!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Got it.

Thanks Steph H!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Grab it before it goes up again!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got it, also!   

Mike


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Steph H said:


> The Kindle Gods have heard my prayers!
> 
> Okay, the Kindle Gods have heard my occasional mutterings of "gee, it'd be nice if the price went down by Thursday, April 16..."
> 
> ...


----------



## ear (Apr 16, 2009)

just started reading this series.   which books were covered by the tv show (which i really enjoyed)?

also, any particular reason book three doesn't mention that it's book 3 in the title like all of the others?  had some trouble figuring out which book was 3 in the series because of this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ear. . .there's a site called www.fantasticfiction.com where you can enter an author name and get a listing off all his/her books.  If it's a series, it gives the titles in order. . . .Very Useful!

(and welcome to KindleBoards!)

Ann


----------



## ear (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ear. . .there's a site called www.fantasticfiction.com ...


Thanks, that will be a useful site. The way amazon sorts books isn't all that useful. Makes it pretty hard to find new stuff and sorting by best selling doesn't work all that well, lot of odd stuff gets mixed in there. Not that I need an easier way to find books to buy, already have at least 15 to read, keep adding more faster than I can finish them.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ear said:


> just started reading this series. which books were covered by the tv show (which i really enjoyed)?
> 
> also, any particular reason book three doesn't mention that it's book 3 in the title like all of the others? had some trouble figuring out which book was 3 in the series because of this.


The TV series only covered Storm Front (and not all of that). As I recall, none of the books in the series were numbered up until the last 3 or 4.

Mike


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ear. . .there's a site called www.fantasticfiction.com where you can enter an author name and get a listing off all his/her books. If it's a series, it gives the titles in order. . . .Very Useful!
> 
> (and welcome to KindleBoards!)
> 
> Ann


You can also use Wikipedia. Search for the author's name, and they'll list all of his books in order by series - in almost all cases. Personal preference of course, but I like Wikipedia better for this as it seems to have a bit of a cleaner interface. But to each his own.


----------



## ear (Apr 16, 2009)

jmiked said:


> The TV series only covered Storm Front (and not all of that). As I recall, none of the books in the series were numbered up until the last 3 or 4.
> 
> Mike


Good to know, Storm Front was good to read but the deja vu was a bit annoying. Things were sort of the same with minor differences here and there. I did miss his using the hockey stick as a staff, liked that part of the series.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL - these forums are gonna break me yet! 

ANOTHER books series you've introduced me to, and it looks like a very good read! I sampled the first book, and have bought the first few books of the series, enjoying them immensely! I watched the (all too brief) TV series, and the books have the same flavor! 

WHEN am I gonna have time to go through my TBR pile? I need to retire........


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.jimbutcheronline.com/bb/index.php?PHPSESSID=4634bea7d114169aa8ccf385a1c9e53c&

Jim Butcher's Website is probably one of the better resources out there. The forums are fun. At least, I enjoyed posting about Codex Alera for a while.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> LOL - these forums are gonna break me yet!
> 
> ANOTHER books series you've introduced me to, and it looks like a very good read! I sampled the first book, and have bought the first few books of the series, enjoying them immensely! I watched the (all too brief) TV series, and the books have the same flavor!
> 
> WHEN am I gonna have time to go through my TBR pile? I need to retire........


LOL, you might as well just buy the rest of the Dresden series now. When your done with those you might as well just buy all the Codex Alera books too. Resistance is futile.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I prefer Codex Alera to Dresden. I actually paid the full price for Codex Alera on the day it came out. I waited over a week for the price to drop on Dresden.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> When your done with those you might as well just buy all the Codex Alera books too. Resistance is futile.


I tried the first Codex book. Just couldn't get into it. If I run out of things to read, I may try it again.

Mike


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I tried the first Codex book. Just couldn't get into it. If I run out of things to read, I may try it again.
> 
> Mike


The first book really sets the stage for the rest of the books. They ramp up really, really fast. Essentially, the first book lays out the political and social dynamic of the world.

Fun fact, well it might be a fun thing discussed as fact but really isn't, Jim wrote the Codex Alera on a dare. He was debating with someone that there is no such thing as a bad idea. Jim's position was that a good author could take any idea and make it successful. His opponent disagreed. His opponent tossed Jim the idea of a lost Roman legion and Pokemon. Jim turned it into the Codex Alera. Supposedly he posted this story on the Jim Butcher bulletin boards. I have not found the original post but it is commonly repeated by the long time posters at that site. I am just too lazy to read the ask Jim topic to try and find the original post.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.jimbutcheronline.com/bb/index.php?PHPSESSID=4634bea7d114169aa8ccf385a1c9e53c&
> 
> Jim Butcher's Website is probably one of the better resources out there. The forums are fun. At least, I enjoyed posting about Codex Alera for a while.


Yeah, the forum over there is great. Below are links to the listings of the books and the short stories.

The Books: 
http://www.jimbutcheronline.com/bb/index.php/topic,864.0.html

The Short Stories: 
http://www.jimbutcheronline.com/bb/index.php/topic,3730.0.html

"A Restoration of Faith" -- is FREE. http://www.jim-butcher.com/books/dresden/restoration/
Takes place before Storm Front

"Vignette" -- is ALSO FREE. http://www.jim-butcher.com/books/dresden/vignette/
No set time frame

I am SO glad Jim is a prolific author!



ProfCrash said:


> The first book really sets the stage for the rest of the books. They ramp up really, really fast. Essentially, the first book lays out the political and social dynamic of the world.
> 
> Fun fact, well it might be a fun thing discussed as fact but really isn't, Jim wrote the Codex Alera on a dare. He was debating with someone that there is no such thing as a bad idea. Jim's position was that a good author could take any idea and make it successful. His opponent disagreed. His opponent tossed Jim the idea of a lost Roman legion and Pokemon. Jim turned it into the Codex Alera. Supposedly he posted this story on the Jim Butcher bulletin boards. I have not found the original post but it is commonly repeated by the long time posters at that site. I am just too lazy to read the ask Jim topic to try and find the original post.


Codex Alera Books Origin Source: Lost Roman Legion and Pokemon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylKRYe0ZWHo&feature=related


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Codex Alera Books Origin Source: Lost Roman Legion and Pokemon
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylKRYe0ZWHo&feature=related


LOL, loved it, thanks for the link.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Forster said:


> LOL, loved it, thanks for the link.


Indeed. I enjoyed that. But I don't think that the series will ever seem quite the same... lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If you ever get a chance to go to a book signing for Jim Butcher, go - he is great to listen to.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The first book really sets the stage for the rest of the books. They ramp up really, really fast. Essentially, the first book lays out the political and social dynamic of the world.
> 
> Fun fact, well it might be a fun thing discussed as fact but really isn't, Jim wrote the Codex Alera on a dare. He was debating with someone that there is no such thing as a bad idea. Jim's position was that a good author could take any idea and make it successful. His opponent disagreed. His opponent tossed Jim the idea of a lost Roman legion and Pokemon. Jim turned it into the Codex Alera. Supposedly he posted this story on the Jim Butcher bulletin boards. I have not found the original post but it is commonly repeated by the long time posters at that site. I am just too lazy to read the ask Jim topic to try and find the original post.


You know, you guys/gals are NOT helping me fight my Kindle addiction! After watching Jim Butcher's interview on youtube, I find that after reading his 11 Dresden Files books (just finished the first, and LOVED it!), I next will have 6 books in THAT series to read......


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> You know, you guys/gals are NOT helping me fight my Kindle addiction! After watching Jim Butcher's interview on youtube, I find that after reading his 11 Dresden Files books (just finished the first, and LOVED it!), I next will have 6 books in THAT series to read......


Luckily Alera is the shorter series with just 6 books. The last one is coming out this fall. Jim has said the Dresden files will have 20 case books (like the ones we have seen so far) with an apocalyptic trilogy at the end. Course he has other ideas he is thinking of writing about...


----------

